# Fire arm question



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

I personnaly do not own a handgun, a couple of riffle and a **** load of knifes and sword but was looking to get one for the house just in case. What is a great pistol for a newbie who knows nothing at all about them really.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

I'd put some serious consideration into getting a revolver.  Very safe and simple to operate under stress.  I'd say get a .357 Mag.  S&W, Ruger, and Taurus make some good ones.  I've heard good things about the EAA ones as well, but haven't shot one myself.  

I still carry a .357 some.  A S&W 686 .357.

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I'd put some serious consideration into getting a revolver. Very safe and simple to operate under stress. I'd say get a .357 Mag. S&W, Ruger, and Taurus make some good ones. I've heard good things about the EAA ones as well, but haven't shot one myself.
> 
> I still carry a .357 some. A S&W 686 .357.
> 
> Jeff


 

Ok Jeff but is a 357 a bigger gun od am I thinking of something else, I also want something my wife will be able to use if need be. I do not know what a Taurus is accept a car, just wanted info. so I do not look like a complete idiot at the shop this weekend.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Ok Jeff but is a 357 a bigger gun od am I thinking of something else, I also want something my wife will be able to use if need be. I do not know what a Taurus is accept a car, just wanted info. so I do not look like a complete idiot at the shop this weekend.


In that case, I'd go with that same gun, and just use some good .38 special in it.  That's a very easy round to shoot, especially out of a .357.  'Bout like shooting a 9mm.

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> In that case, I'd go with that same gun, and just use some good .38 special in it. That's a very easy round to shoot, especially out of a .357. 'Bout like shooting a 9mm.
> 
> Jeff


 

Ok so I should say some thing like I want a 357 but would like .38 bullets


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> In that case, I'd go with that same gun, and just use some good .38 special in it.  That's a very easy round to shoot, especially out of a .357.  'Bout like shooting a 9mm.
> 
> Jeff


Oh, and Taurus is a firearms company out of Brazil.  They  opperate out of the old Beretta factory down there.  They do some pretty good stuff.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Ok so I should say some thing like I want a 357 but would like .38 bullets


That would work, it's a standard practice since .38 rounds are generally less expensive that .357.  

And don't just get the rounds you want to use for SD purposes.  That would get very expensive.  Get something about the same size to practice with.  You'll want to shoot a lot of the defensive round through the gun to make sure everything is copacetic though.

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Dec 13, 2006)

Have to agree with Jeffs' suggestion.  A good quality .357 is a very good handgun to start with.  I prefer a revolver over a semi-auto, but that is what I grew up shooting.  Taurus makes a good weapon, S&W makes a good handgun, My personal favorite are the Ruger firearms.  I have had a bunch of Ruger handguns and never had any problem.  Out of the handguns I own now 3 of the 4 are Ruger.  

Same advice for the ammunition, buy the .357 handgun and start shooting the 38 special rounds until you are used to the weapon, then move up to the 38+P, then on to the full .357 Mag rounds if you want to.  It is a great cartridge in terms of proformance, and the vast amount of ammunition it can take.  There is a load for just about everything in the .38/.357 caliber.


----------



## rmclain (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Terry,

I would go and get some education on handguns first.  Start by taking the Texas concealed handgun class.  This class doesn't go into much depth, but can educate you on the laws and you do have to fire 50 qualification rounds under supervision.  There are places that offer continuing and advanced classes as well.

The .357 is a sweet round, but if you miss the target (which is commonly the case during self-defense), that bullet will go through walls(sheetrock), possibly through your house wall and go truckin' down the street.  This is not a problem if you aren't worried about someone else getting hit by the projectile in another room or outside, such as a family member.

I recommend a pistol-grip 12ga pump shotgun with a #6 or #8 shot.  You point in the general direction and fire.  The shot size of the pellets are so small that if any pellets penetrate sheetrock  (unless a close, perpenticular shot is done) they will not go very far.  Also, the pistol grip setup will not cause the jarring recoil of a shoulder-supported shotgun.  This pistol grip shotgun just rocks by your hip.

Also, shotguns are relatively inexpensive.  You can get a reliable Mossberg or Remington for under $200.  Keep this in mind when comparing to the $600+ price tag on many good handguns.  If you actually have to use your handgun, the police will take it away from you and it takes something short of "an act of God" to get it back.


R. McLain


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Terry since you are asking I will put my two cents in.  One of my favorite handguns of all time to shoot was my Glock 17 9mm.  It is a simple, nice and easily functional handgun.  I shot mine for a long time and never had a malfunction. (heck I have never had a malfunction with a Glock)   Women also generally seem to like Glock's because they fit in their hands well.  I now use a Glock 22 .40 and have been absolutely thrilled since I bought it. (not necessarily the handgun I want the wife shooting though as she would enjoy the 9mm better)  Your best bet though is to go shooting and test out a few models as everyone tends to have personal preferances.  Good luck.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

rmclain said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> I would go and get some education on handguns first. Start by taking the Texas concealed handgun class. This class doesn't go into much depth, but can educate you on the laws and you do have to fire 50 qualification rounds under supervision. There are places that offer continuing and advanced classes as well.
> 
> ...


 
Thank Master McLain I will look into those classes, I believe Arlington offers them to people.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 13, 2006)

First things first, are to get some good trigger mechanics.  You can rent a .22 LR pistol at the range, and buy a cheap brick of 500 rounds of .22 LR ammo, and plink away, learning how to squeeze (not jerk) the trigger, while keeping things steady.  

This way, you don't develop bad flinching habits.  

Once you're comfortable with a good set of trigger mechanics, then there are many, many, excellent choices for defensive purposes.  If you like to keep things simple, then any of S&W's medium frame .357 magnum revolvers are great choices.  My personal preference is for the same revolver that Jeff mentioned, the 686.  Smoothest factory revolver trigger I've used. 

You can practice with lightly loaded .38 Special rounds (all .357 magnum revolvers can shoot .38 Special as well, which is really nothing more than a lower pressure, lower length version of the .357 magnum cartridge), so that you can continue to develop good trigger mechanics, and when you're ready, you can try the full house .357 magnum loads.  

If you can't tolerate the full house .357 magnum loads, then you can certainly use other options.  One is to use .38 Special +P (higher pressure than ordinary .38 Special) loads, which should still have a mild recoil out of a medium frame revolver.  The .38 Special +P is a very respectable defensive load, and there are all sorts of premium hollowpoint loads available that will do the job quite nicely.  Yes, almost any woman can handle a .38 Special +P from a medium frame revolver, too.  

The other alternative is to try one of the medium velocity .357 magnum loads.  Remington makes a load that fires out a 125 grain bullet at 1200 fps, which duplicates the feel of a hot 9 mm load (also a very respectable load).  


If you're looking for a semiautomatic pistol instead, then you need to find out what you like, in terms of trigger options.  Some are double action only (somewhat heavier pull on each shot, but this can vary from model to model).  Some are double action / single action (heavy pull on the first shot, but the racking of the slide sets the hammer to the cocked position, and has a light trigger pull after that), and some are single action (light trigger pull each time).  No one system is really "better" than the other overall, but some people prefer one over the other.  

I prefer semiautomatic pistols made by the German-speaking countries (Glock, Sig, HK), with one of my favorites being the Glock 17, a full sized, 9 mm pistol that holds 17+1 rounds, and has a very light weight, thanks to the use of a polymer frame.  The slide, of course, is still a strong carbon steel.


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

I have to echo Brian and Gren about the Glock 17.   It's a sturdy, accurate, and easy to maintain.  Yet, it's lightweight and can be controlled by someone with smaller hands (like me).

While Glocks rarely jam...its possible that they can, especially with some bad ammo.  Andy and I were at the range once and we experienced some stovepiping with his 17 and his (compact) 26 that we sourced to some ammo bought at surplus that may have taken on some water during a flood at Andy's house.  A revolver minimizes the chance of jamming.

Glocks like other semis also require a bit of discipline for the grip.  If you or your wife aren't used to tucking your thumb down, your thumb might get hit with the slide when your firing.  That's a serious OUCH.

However....

*if you and your wife practice at the range regularly...which ALL gun owners MUST do regardless of WHAT they shoot*

*...*this shouldn't be a problem because the discipline will be learned from basic practice.

If range time isn't an option, then having a gun more available is probably not the right choice for your family to make...IMO.  

Sorry to sound preachy, Terry.  It's not that I don't think that you know what you are doing...this is just a sore spot with me.  I get a bit uncomfortable when "having a gun around" is discussed....but the training and practice required for safely keeping a gun around is not.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry to sound preachy, Terry. It's not that I don't think that you know what you are doing...this is just a sore spot with me. I get a bit uncomfortable when "having a gun around" is discussed....but the training and practice required for safely keeping a gun around is not.

Preach on Carol I have never ever owned a handgun and I have only fired one a couple of times, I do relize the responsibility is like anything elsse practice practice and practice some more.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 13, 2006)

The shotgun was the best option I saw. I kept a Mossburg 500 12-Ga with #8 Turkey shot for years. Never worried about anything with that in my house. I gave it to my younger brother when he & his wife moved to a particularly non-pleasant part of town for a little while. He didn't like the idea of a pistol around my neice who at the time was just big enough to get into things low, but not reach up to a closet shelf.

As far as pistols, if you're wanting a .357 type round, one suggestion is a Glock (don't like 'em & don't know the model #) or Sig Sauer P229 (love'em) chambered in 357 Sig. It's a hybrid round, but is easy to find & is gaining popularity. It's a .357 warhead on a .40 S&W casing that's been necked down to fit the .357 diameter. Ammo is a little more expensive, but has it's ups like using Glock or Sig Sauer standard .40 S&W magazines & leather. 

I had a P229 with a .40 S&W barrel & a .357 Sig barrel. I carried it for a number of years with no issues, no jams & no worries as far as stopping power went or mechanical failures.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 13, 2006)

clfsean said:


> 357 Sig. It's a hybrid round, but is easy to find & is gaining popularity. It's a .357 warhead on a .40 S&W casing that's been necked down to fit the .357 diameter.


 
Actually, the bullet is a 9 mm bullet.  They simply use flat points or hollow points for better neck gripping.  

Your jacketed bullets will measure .355", just like your standard 9 mm Parabellum bullet, and plated or lead will probably be closer to 0.356".  

The 0.357" / 0.358" bullets used for the .357 magnum / .38 Special are not the same.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 13, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Actually, the bullet is a 9 mm bullet. They simply use flat points or hollow points for better neck gripping.
> 
> Your jacketed bullets will measure .355", just like your standard 9 mm Parabellum bullet, and plated or lead will probably be closer to 0.356".


 
Wasn't sure about that... thanks for clarification!!

Did anything ever come out of the S&W .356TSW that came out years back?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2006)

As a first time owner myself, I like my H&K 9 mm. It is not for everyone, as mentioned in another thread there is the long trigger pull. 

I do not like the Glock. The built in finger groves make it difficult for me to get a comfortable grip. My fingers do not fit in them. While it may be nice for smaller hands, and if it is to be your wife's handgun more than having it fit her is fine. If it is both, you might want to go feel some and feel how the go bang.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 13, 2006)

Personally I find the weight and action of the Berretta's (and Taurus of course) to be ideal for me. But then I have large hands, so the grip is very much right.

I'd check with the local indoor range, see what courses they offer in gun safety and training, and take those. I was a lucky one who grew up shooting, but if I hadn't, I'd be taking those classes for certain. heck, I still might as a refresher.

One thing, the local range might also have a dealer attached (a few of ours up here have people there who sell guns as well). This can let you try out different kinds of weapons to find the right fit for you. Paying $20 for a brick and testing out on a range gun is a lot less expensive than putting out half a grand and finding out it's not the gun for you.

Best of luck with it. Get to know the weapon, safety first by all means.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 14, 2006)

my $0.02...

For a home defense handgun:

-A medium-frame Double-action .357 magnum revolver (Ruger GP-100 or the Taurus or S&W equivalents)

-or-

-Some type of Double-Action-Only semi-automatic pistol like the Glocks, Springfield XD, S&W Military & Police, etc.  (I carry a glock 23 on duty and a glock 19 off duty and love both of them).

reasons?  The manual of arms for either of these types of weapons is very easy to learn and retain.  This is not necessarily the case with traditional double-action or single-action autos (with these you have to deal with different trigger-pulls, safety/de-cock levers, etc.)


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 14, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> my $0.02...
> 
> For a home defense handgun:
> 
> ...



Good advice. I'm heasitant to jump on the "revolver for a newbie" bandwagon. That would be like suggesting every new driver should buy an auto-transmission car because its easier. For the majority it may be true, but some people would be missing out on what a manual transmission can give them.  I've shot many and owned a few revolvers and never really got into them...I just prefer semiautos. Try both and see what works for you.But really...in the end it doesn't matter what you start with, the bug will bite soon enough!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 17, 2006)

rmclain said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> I would go and get some education on handguns first.  Start by taking the Texas concealed handgun class.  This class doesn't go into much depth, but can educate you on the laws and you do have to fire 50 qualification rounds under supervision.  There are places that offer continuing and advanced classes as well.
> 
> ...



I want to second the idea of getting some education first.  You may find that, after getting some education in them, you don't want a gun.  It may not serve your real goal of keeping your family safe, when the same money spent on improving locks and other physical security measures would yield a much greater result.  

Let me give one example.  As I recall your posts, you've got kids.  For effective home defense, you almost have to violate one of the fundamental rules of home safety, namely, keeping the gun locked up & unloaded unless it's in use.  There are ways to secure it... but you can assume that kids will find it and get into it.  Now, I'm not saying that you can't have a gun in a house with kids... Just that it's something to be aware of.

Beyond that -- shotguns have the advantages of simplicity, cost-effectiveness...  And that wonderfully intimidating sound of racking a shell.  Revolvers are simple, dependable, generally less expensive than most semi-auto pistols, and they have less to go wrong.  Semi-autos have more bullets -- but are more complex, too.


----------

